# 81003 and E/M same day



## KATHY WILHELMSEN (Aug 2, 2011)

We are getting denials for the U/A done same day as a visit.  They state either bundled, or included in payment of another service same day.  These are private Ins. not MDCD or MDCR.  Should we be using a 25 on the OV?


----------



## Leandra (Aug 2, 2011)

We've never used a 25 when billing a lab with an E & M; what is the diagnosis that warrants the UA?


----------



## ttcoding (Aug 2, 2011)

we have a couple of ins company that we had to add 25 to E&M to get the ua paid


----------



## KATHY WILHELMSEN (Aug 3, 2011)

hematuria
dysuria
incontinence
a number of things, it is not done routinely on every patient


----------



## KATHY WILHELMSEN (Aug 3, 2011)

So, adding a 25 to the E/M is okay to do to get the U/A and the E/M paid?


----------



## zaidaaquino (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes.  Some insurances' guidelines require the use of modifier -25 on an E&M (especially for a level 4 and 5 E&M) in order to process urine charges.  

Zaida Aquino


----------

